# Instead of a tank stand....



## Wiccandove (May 19, 2012)

Hi all
I am starting up again after many, many years of not keeping fish. I have always loved Angels and Rams so thats what I am planning on setting up my tank for. I'm sure I'll have lots of questions as I go, but here is my first....

As part of my agreement to my boyfriend of trying to keep costs down during set up, I have agreed to look for a used tank and equipment on CL. Ideally I would like a decent size tank (55 US gallons or more). I understand the importance that tanks be evenly supported, however in lieu of a proper fish tank stand, what are your thoughts on this?
http://g-cdn.apartmenttherapy.com/668655/092109scave-01_rect540.jpg
We have this exact desk, its solid and heavy and I know for a fact it can hold 500+ pounds worth of people no problem  
Thoughts/Suggestions?
Thanks, and sorry if this is a really stupid question


----------



## Riceburner (Mar 14, 2008)

I've got a 65 on an old credenza, but the verticals are on top of the base piece....and support the top in 4 places across the depth of the tank. Pretty much the same as the store bought stands.









Do all the legs go right under the top? Maybe if you added middle supports it would be ok....as opposed to just the individual legs.

Most built stands have the support legs holding up cross beams that hold the top.
Here's a recent DIY... http://gtaaquaria.com/forum/showthread.php?t=34896

I'd use the desk, but re-manufacture it a bit....or a lot. Maybe cut the legs off so that the sides are all now supporting the top. I might still be concerned about bowing of the top though. Depends on how thick it really is and what it's construction is.


----------



## bob123 (Dec 31, 2009)

That will more than support your tank as I had a 90 gallon on a desk like that.


----------



## Mr. Scruples (Apr 20, 2012)

You won't have any problems using that desk, it's a beast; I've got one almost identical to that, and as you say -- you can really load it up . As long as the sides of the tank are supported below by at least the innermost set of legs, I wouldn't worry at all. Just be sure to get the top of the desk nice and level before you put the tank on it.

I've got my 20gal on a small antique Ontario schoolhouse desk and I have to say, it's been a _perfect_ tank stand so far.. I'll try to post a pic later


----------



## Wiccandove (May 19, 2012)

Thank you all  Good idea on the level, I'll be sure to check that!


----------



## characinfan (Dec 24, 2008)

+1 on the desk being a beast and fine for a large tank; I used to have one like that, and wished it would fit in my current space (I had to sell it).

Do consider putting a waterproof mat of some kind under the tank as well as foam and other stuff to level it, though. It would be a shame to wreck the wood.


----------



## Dman (May 1, 2012)

If you have any doutes in the desk get 6 people to sit on it, should weigh about what the 55 full with gravel will weigh  but I know your Erie feeling I set up a 70 gallon with uni strut bar, after filling it halfway the bars started to bow, with just finishing my basement I didn't want it to leak so I reinforced it a bit, and filled it and it's ok, scary feeling


----------

